# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Здесь есть кто-нибудь 13-16 лет? Отзовитесь

## Elly

А то мне кажется я тут самая молодая..

----------


## Игорёк

да, ты права.. Хотя некоторое время назад мне писала девочка 13 лет. А из тех кто сидел относительно долго ,небыло никого моложе 17-ти.

----------


## Elly

А мне всегда казалось, что как раз таки подростки самые депрессивные
Ведь суицидов больше всего среди подростков

----------


## fuсka rolla

Здесь ведь еще кто-то 14 лет был. Не помню только кто. Дэдмэн, кажется.

----------


## Игорёк

ну вообще депрессия и подростковая дурь - все-таки немного разные понятия ) Адекватно оценить жизнь можно только ближе к 30ти. 
Блин, я даже не знаю куда бы я пошел на твоем месте. Может какой-нить форум фобиков поискать, или форум о проблемах здоровья. Не думаю что тебе есть смысл сидеть тут.

----------


## Игорёк

> Здесь ведь еще кто-то 14 лет был. Не помню только кто. Дэдмэн, кажется.


 ну так правильно - приходят и уходят. Не их контингент просто здесь.

----------


## Elly

Я еще поторчу немного и уйду

----------


## смертник

> Ведь суицидов больше всего среди подростков


 кто постарше, им легче с этим бороться, да и сила воли побольше будет...

а наиболее депрессивны это как ты и сказала - подростки, ну и конечно пенсионеры ( у пенсионеров из-за немощности и старости )

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Я еще поторчу немного и уйду


 Э, Элли, куда ты уходить собралась..тогда добавься мне в контакт http://vkontakte.ru/id60802132 или аську 585 30 33 62, может еще придешь в будущем на мои похороны.. или узнаешь по крайней мере, я через знакомых передам

----------


## Elly

Эй, не смей, одумайся прежде чем делать это

----------


## смертник

> Эй, не смей, одумайся прежде чем делать это


 да и пусть, какая разница...

----------


## Игорёк

> Э, Элли, куда ты уходить собралась..тогда добавься мне в контакт http://vkontakte.ru/id60802132 или аську 585 30 33 62, может еще придешь в будущем на мои похороны.. или узнаешь по крайней мере, я через знакомых передам


 Что-то я не совсем понял.. а ей оно надо вообще ?

----------


## смертник

> Что-то я не совсем понял.. а ей оно надо вообще ?


  погуляет хоть..

----------


## Elly

> да и пусть, какая разница...


 Ну ага.. может еще все изменится в лучшую сторону
Тем более вы все абсолютно здоровы. Что вам мешает создать жизнь, о которой вы мечтаете?

----------


## Игорёк

А кто тебе сказал что все здоровы ?) у основной части местного населения как раз серьезные проблемы в этом плане.

----------


## Elly

А что за проблемы?

----------


## Игорёк

Транссексуализм, рак, сердце, патологии, заболевая кишечника, все естественно хронические и на 100% не лечится. ой, да много чего я слышал и по многу раз. всё не вспомнить.
 Могу сказать одно - у тебя не самый тяжелый случай).

----------


## Elly

Рак? О боже мой..

Да мне сегодня все врачи сказали, что я не похожа на депрессивного человека и что здоровье у меня на 100 % в порядке) Кроме зрения.
И тошнота моя это фигня. Что если я забуду о ней, она уйдет
Сегодня забыла, отвлекалась, занималась любимым занятием ( ходила по магазинам ^^ ) и тошнота ушла.. вы представляете...)))
я настолько счастлива была!!

----------


## Гражданин

> Сегодня забыла, отвлекалась, занималась любимым занятием ( ходила по магазинам ^^ ) и тошнота ушла.. вы представляете...)))
> я настолько счастлива была!!


 ололо!!1

----------


## смертник

> Могу сказать одно - у тебя не самый тяжелый случай).


 а у меня проблемы со здоровьем чуть ли не по всему, но только в легкой или средней степени  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

обсуждения минимального возраста контингента форумчан плавно перетекло в обсуждения косяков здоровья)
у меня тоже серьезных косяков нет.вот мелочей уверен много, почти везде. всё убито выпивкой куревом нервами и образом жизни, ну и патологиями.
Но так кроме хронического недамогания и каши в голове ничего не чувствую. Иногда сердце побаливает и что-то в животе, особенно последнее время. Однако если маленько выпить - то все чудесным образом проходит)

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Здесь ведь еще кто-то 14 лет был. Не помню только кто. Дэдмэн, кажется.


 ему 17

----------

